# Good size dirt jumper



## Rmneal01 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a dirt jumper and I want to know a good size for me I'm about 5'3" and 12 years old.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Rmneal01 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a dirt jumper and I want to know a good size for me I'm about 5'3" and 12 years old.


I would say a 26" wheel DJ mtb, size Small, which is typically a 21.5" top tube measured center of seat post to center of head tube.

You could also go for a 24"-wheel specific DJ bike.

Lastly, you could go with a 20"-wheel BMX bike. This will probably be the most affordable in the sense of getting the best bike within a more limited budget.

What kind of stuff do you want to ride? pump track? dirt jumps? skatepark? street ?


----------



## Rmneal01 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dirt jumps, pump track and skate park so basically everything.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you ever rode 20 inch before? at 12 you might struggle a bit with a 26inch DJ bike, even the nice ones aren't as light and nimble as 26 inch dj bike. There are pro's to both but for your size I personally feel that you will have the most fun on a 20 inch. and as CMC said you usually can get your most bang for your buck but if you want the MTB look give 24 inch a try as well. There are a few companies out there that make a solid 24 inch MTB dj bike


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Rmneal01 said:


> Dirt jumps, pump track and skate park so basically everything.


It sounds like 20" BMX may be more your thing.

I suggest checking out videos on
VitalMTB.com and
VitalBMX.com to see what appeals to you more.

Although 20", 24", and 26" can be ridden on the same stuff, clearly big wheels are better for rough terrain and smoothness on bigger jumps, but 20"s are great for being nimble for tricks on street and park and for going big on smoother dirt.


----------



## Rmneal01 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've rode bmx bikes before and I ride alot of cross country mountain biking with a 29er so I think might be able to use a dirt jumper. Also the jumps around where I live have a lot of bumps and rougher terrain in between the jumps it's not the best thing on a bmx bike. If I do get a dirt jumper I think I'll try the 24". Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

where do you live? I would recommend bringing a shovel and a rake to the jumps next time and working on them to smooth them out. If you have a decent riding scene where you live, ask a few people to try their bikes and see what you like! good luck!


----------

